# '20 IL SF Jayson Kent (3/28/2022)



## Jason Svoboda

*Small Forward*
Oak Forest (IL) Oak Forest

*Ht: *6'7" | *Wt: *205 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some articles: 









						‘We’re working harder’: Jayson Kent, Juan Avila and Robbie Avila represent high hopes for Oak Forest
					

With Jayson Kent, Juan Avila and Robbie Avila leading the charge, Oak Forest looking to produce success in regular season and playoffs.




					www.chicagotribune.com
				












						Why basketball means family for Bradley's late-blooming sophomore wing
					

"People didn't believe in my game. I grew up wanting to prove a kid from the Chicago south suburbs could play the game against kids from the city."



					www.pjstar.com


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508491501109579779


----------



## treeman

went over to the Bradley board and they had some real nice things to say about him in his "transfer" thread; I'm sure their tune will change a little in the "Kent transfers to INSU" thread. But he seems like a hard working, athletic wing, that improved a lot from Freshman to Sophomore season. Welcome aboard Jayson!


----------



## BankShot

Upgrade? 






						Jayson Kent - Men's Basketball - Bradley University Athletics
					

Jayson Kent (20) Guard / Forward  - HONORS AND AWARDS MVC Honor Roll: 2021 Bradley Athletic Director's Honor Roll: Fall '20  2021-22 • SOPHOMORE Appeared in




					bradleybraves.com


----------



## BrokerZ

I like this one a lot. Athletic, good defender and rebounder. He’s a little turnover prone, but that seems to be our identity now.

Seems like a guy that’ll continue improving, and you have to love the size. Bradley would play him at SF and PF. I would expect us to do the same.

If he cleans up the turnovers and continues to develop an outside shot, we have a good one here. We at least got a lot more athletic today.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> I like this one a lot. Athletic, good defender and rebounder. He’s a little turnover prone, but that seems to be our identity now.
> 
> Seems like a guy that’ll continue improving, and you have to love the size. Bradley would play him at SF and PF. I would expect us to do the same.
> 
> If he cleans up the turnovers and continues to develop an outside shot, we have a good one here. We at least got a lot more athletic today.



Also will have some chemistry with Avila having played with him in HS. His pops is also a long time coach and well connected so hopefully he can help spread the State work around his parts.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1508532717893398537


----------



## GoSycamores

TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Indiana State head basketball coach Josh Schertz announced the addition of Jayson Kent (Oak Forest, Ill./Bradley/Oak Forest HS) on Monday. Kent will join the Sycamores for the 2022-23 season as a junior with three years of eligibility remaining.

More...


----------



## dino

Comments from Jayson Kent on NIL, the portal, and his decision to choose indiana state.

Post transfer comments from HC Wardle and Jayson Kent. Definitely refreshing to hear a player’s perspective on these subjects. 

Totally worth your time for a ten minute read. Very well written. Article is centered around Bradley but feels like half of it is dedicated to Kent.


----------

